# 2nd Annual Winter Trout Tournament (West Bay)



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

We had a great showing last year and looking forward to another great one next year. The tournament date is set for:

Saturday January 29, 2011

6AM - 5PM

$60 / Person (Up to 3 man teams)
$10/ person side pot (optional)

**Guides Allowed**

Paid Entries will receive a FishWestEnd T-Shirt

Weigh-In will begin at 4 PM

at

West End Marina
21706 Burnett Galveston, TX
(Sea Isle)

Food & Drink can be purchased at the Bar
**No outside food or drink allowed on the deck**

Here are the rules:

2nd Annual West Bay 
Big Trout Tournament

Rules & Regulations

1. All Federal and State rules and regulations will apply. Violations will result in disqualification of the entire team.
2. A maximum of three (3) anglers per team. (Teams of 1 are allowed)
3. All paid participants will receive a T-shirt please indicate size on registration form
4. Guides allowed.
5. Wade fishing is permitted within sight of other team member (200 yard max).
6. Fishing hours will begin at 6:00 a.m. January 29, 2011 and contestants must be in weigh-in line by 5:00 p.m. Weigh-in will begin at 4:00 p.m. Weigh-in @ West End Marina (Sea Isle)
7. Artificial bait only! No tipping of hooks w/ dead bait, chumming or any other methods to attract fish are strictly forbidden and subject to disqualification. All fish must be caught on a rod and reel.
8. No team is permitted to approach nearer than 50 yards to any other boat, unless permission has been granted.
9. No fish may be accepted from or given to another team.
10. No communication between other tournament anglers or outside sources will be allowed during the tournament hours. 
11. Boat, Wade, Kayak or Beach fishing is all permitted within the stated boundaries.
12. Heaviest trout stringer will win (max of 3 trout / team, only 1 trout over 25")
13. Boundaries: Participants may fish anywhere in West Bay, being any navigable waterway West of the Texas City Dike. Anglers must stay North of Pelican Island and can venture as far into West Bay as Bastrop, Chocolate Bay / Bayou and Christmas Bay. Anglers wishing to fish from the surf may fish any beachfront area between the end of the Seawall and San Luis Pass (Galveston side)
14. All participants will be subject to polygraph testing if the need shall arise 
15. Anglers must be in the weigh in line no later than 5:00 p.m., unless you are standing in line, weigh in will close by 5:30 p.m.
16. All fish weighed in must be within the regulations of TPWD. Any undersized or oversized fish that are turned in for weighing that are not within regulations will disqualify the team.
17. In case of a tie, length of fish will determine the winner over weight of fish.
18. Live Trout weighed-in & released in good condition (a tournament official has to witness the release of fish for bonus to be awarded) will receive a half pound (1/2) pound bonus added to the weight of each fish (max of 1.5 LBS for 3 live trout). There is no penalty for bringing in dead trout.
19. All Weigh master's rulings are FINAL
20. Sponsors and organizers are not responsible for any accident or injury, nor loss, damage, or theft to any property.
21. Cash payout to the top 5 teams (see below) ** Can be expanded if we have a good turnout **
22. Side Pot: (Optional) - $10/ angler "Black Jack" Trout, the trout closest to 21" without going over - 100% cash payout. In the event of a tie earlier measured fish will win.
23. Fish from your stringer can be used in side pot. 
24. You may only approach the weigh table with 3 trout. The side pot will be conducted on the side as to not slow down the weigh in process. Should you have a live fish as your side pot contact a tournament official so we can get your trout measured and back in the water ASAP.
25. Awards & Drinks: 4PM, January 29, 2011 at West End Marina 21706 Burnett Galveston, TX.
26. IN CASE OF BAD WEATHER, THIS EVENT WILL BE RESCHEDULED, IF FOR ANY REASON EVENT CANNOT BE HELD ALL ENTRY FEES WILL BE REFUNDED

Payout scale based on 50 entries (people) as follows:

1st Place - $1000.00
2nd Place - $600.00
3rd Place - $400.00
4th Place - $200.00
5th Place -$100.00

Registration is up & running:
http://www.fishwestend.com/general/tournament

Our complete 2011 Tournament Schedule:
http://www.fishwestend.com/forum/showthread.php/8757-2011-FishWestEnd-Tournament-Dates


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Team Trout Dawgs is in.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

We are about 3 weeks out. Registration has been up & running. We already have some good competeition registering up so get your team together and register today!

http://www.fishwestend.com/general/tournament


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

We have 11 teams registered for the tournament with 5 more that I know, that have yet to register, so keep those registrations coming! 

Stop by the weigh in on the 29th if your in the area. The event is being held at the new West End Marina in Sea Isle.

Hope to see some of y'all there!


----------



## txflats (Aug 12, 2004)

Dos Pescadors will be in looking to repeat!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

We have 30 entries so far w/ 14 teams. Looking like another great turnout! Registration is open until the start of tournament. Online registration through our secure server. Look forward to seeing y'all at the weigh-in. Stop by and have a drink, we are having a live weigh-in.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

39 entries + 1 pending with 18 teams so far, I know more will be registering during this week. Registration is open until tournament time. No captains meeting. You can launch anywhere just can not be fishing (wet a line) until 6AM.


----------



## Mathew (Jul 15, 2005)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

43 entries, 20 teams looks like we are going to hit our quota of 50 entries for a full payout


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

22 teams & 45 entries so far. Side pot currently $320 (Black Jack Trout = closest to 21" w/o going over)


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

26 teams, 55 entries!!

We have hit our Payout mark & are now exceeding it! 

Good luck to all anglers!

Current side pot: $360

1st-5th paying out just over $2,300 right now

Register up to the start of the tournament. Must be 100% paid prior to 6AM start time on Saturday morning. Online registration is up & running 24/7 for those wanting to register online.

No captains meeting, launch anywhere you want before tournament however you may not wet a line until 6AM.

I will also make a point to have a few beers at the West End Marina (in Sea Isle) Friday evening. I hope to be there from 7PM - 9PM for anyone wanting to sign up then I will have forms available. 

I can accept visa / mc so you do not have to walk around with a wad full of cash.


----------

